# Chess Titans on XP?



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Chess Titans is marketed by Microsoft for use on Vista. I was just wondering if anyone here knew if it could run on Win. XP. I have a XP SP2 Pentium III, 512mb RAM. Thanks for any info.


----------



## NeoBix (Mar 20, 2006)

YellerPuma said:


> Chess Titans is marketed by Microsoft for use on Vista. I was just wondering if anyone here knew if it could run on Win. XP. I have a XP SP2 Pentium III, 512mb RAM. Thanks for any info.


To the best of my knowledge you can only use it on Vista but there may be some way to do it that I have not heard about.

My advice? Check around on google.

Good luck!


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks I will.


----------

